# Felix und Quen im Rennfieber - Ein Tour-Bericht...



## Quen (29. Mai 2002)

Nabend...

Nachdem Felix und ich seit dem Marathon in Altenau nun voll im Rennfieber sind, stand für heute mal wieder eine gemeinsame Trainingsrunde auf dem Programm. Doch heute sollte es mal etwas anders laufen, ohne diese ständigen Laber-Pausen nach den Anstiegen - es sollte eine Tour ohne Pausen werden. Eine Tour von 50-60 km. Eine Tour mit dem Ziel Deister. Eine Tour voller Leiden und Qualen...

Eigentlich hätte nur noch der Regen gefehlt... Vom Büro aus beobachtete ich schon den ganzen Tag den Süntel und von der Kantine den gleich nebenan liegenden Deister: morgens fettester Sonnenschein, zwischendurch mal Regen und ab Mittag wieder Sonne satt - nun gut, Sonne sollte uns auch recht sein. Also 17 Uhr ab nach Hause, schließlich war mit Felix für 18.15 Uhr treffen bei mir in Gehrden vereinbart.

17:20 Uhr, endlich zu Hause... also schnell das Bike gewaschen (war von der DI-morgens-Tour noch saudreckig), Kette und SID gepflegt, mit der Nachbarin (Rob, *die* Nachbarin  ) geplaudert, Camelbak vom Siff befreit und umgezogen...

18:06 Uhr: ich halte es nicht mehr aus, also flux nach unten und ab zum Treffpunkt.... Wenigstens war Felix pünktlich - netter Trainingspartner übrigens! Felix hab ich dann gleich noch mal dran erinnert, dass es heute keine Pause geben wird und das wir im Deister zum Steinbruch fahren, runter nach Springe und dann wohl den Kurzen Ging hoch - nettes Programm übrigens...

Also, los gings... sind erst mal durch Gehrden Richtung Berg gefahren und haben gleich ne angenehme Reisegeschwindigkeit angestrebt... so, endlich rein in den Wald, gleich nen relativ leichten Anstieg hoch, dann nen verdammt netten wurzelgespickten Singletrail abgerockt und wieder raus aus dem Gehrdener Berg - der Deister ist schon in Sichtweite! Nun sind es nur noch um die 7 km bis zum Deister, unserem Top-Revier in Hannover...

Am Deister angekommen ging es gleich ohne Umweg an den Wasserrädern vorbei zum Kammweg, haben zum Schluß auch gleich den fiesen Anstieg genommen - das Training soll ja was bringen  Dann an der Laube vorbei und runter RI Steinbruch (Max-Speed: 64 km/h ) Im Steinbruch kurz ohne anzuhalten die geniale Sicht nach Springe, Völksen und auf den anderen Teil des Deisters genossen und nach unten abgerockt. Unten dann die Wahl: Kurzer Ging wieder hoch - oder - rüber nach Völksen (wo ich arbeite) und von dort aus meine After-Work-Runde fahren (13 km nur bergauf...). Und da Felix sich für so stupides Bergauffahren begeistern kann, sind wir dann gleich die 30er Zone in Springe mit 59 km/h durchfahren und haben uns auf den Weg nach Völksen gemacht (Rob, Du kennst ja die Strecke...).

In Völksen angekommen dann gleich durch den Ort die Asphaltstraße hoch bis zum Deisterrand, und rein in den Wald.... nach gut einem Kilometer hat Felix dann festgestellt das seine Oakley nicht mehr da ist  Die bisher abgefahrene Strecke wollte er aber nicht mehr zurück, waren es doch schon ca. 25 km... Also weiter - weiter bergauf... Irgendwie ging es gut, es ging sogar verdammt gut, so macht es Spass...

Für die Locals: sind dann übern Taternpfahl hoch zum Bielstein und rauf auf den Kammweg... Am Annaturm vorbei (Pause verboten ) und auf den Weg in Richtung Frankweg gemacht. Da Felix den "neuen" (Neu ist er ja nicht mehr wirklich...) Frankweg noch nicht kannte, mussten wir diesen natürlich abfahren (abrocken kann man mit unseren HT's wohl nicht dazu sagen)... Sind da heute aber eher runtergeeiert als gefahren. Unten dann gleich wieder nen Stück nach oben und den Trail zum Bombentrichter runter (kannte er auch nicht....). Da gabs von Felix erst mal ein "Da fährt doch keiner runter..." - ich entgegnete "doch, mach ich auch mit der anderen Karre...." .... Felix ""

Ok, dann kurz Felix' Wunsch befriedigt sich noch mal die Wasserräder anschauen zu dürfen (im vorbeifahren... aber das sollte klar sein) und weiter rüber zur BMX-Bahn (was meint ihr, kannte er die...? ). Sooo, das war also auch alles ohne Sturz überstanden - also großes Blatt aufgelegt und den Deister Richtung Wennigsen verlassen. Kurz vorm Waldesrande gab es dann aber noch einen Sturz - aber von einer Joggerin die scheinbar das geradeauslaufen noch nicht so drauf hat...  Ist aber nix passiert, sie ist gleich wieder aufgestanden und hat sich die Knie saubergemacht und hat geschaut als wenn sie sagen wollte "hat ja keiner gesehen...." - aber wir haben es gesehen, ich sogar aus 3 Metern Entfernung, göttliches Bild war das 

In Wennigsen haben wir kurz vor der Eisdiele noch mal auf über 40 km/h beschleunigt um die Tusen zu beeindrucken und haben dann noch zwei Kiddies am "Berg" mit knapp 40 km/h verblasen, hehee... So, dann gings noch mal rüber zum Gehrdener Berg und da wir noch nicht genug hatten, haben wir (ich) mal so eben entschieden da auch noch ein paar Trails abzufahren... so haben wir erst ne Runde in der Ecke Krankenhaus gedreht. Man, war das dunkel dort... Konnte mir ja nicht verkneifen Felix vorzuschlagen das wir die Tour um einen Nightride ausdehnen. Er konterte gleich damit, dass bei ihm heute Abend noch ein 'Nightride unter der Bettdecke' ansteht -  - ich war sofort ruhig...

Da fällt mir ein, heute war es echt irre, ich konnte an Stellen noch mal so richtig drücken, drücken in großen Gängen wo es sonst nicht ging. Entweder war ich heute einfach nur gut drauf oder ich werde so langsam fit! Aber Felix wird auch so langsam fit, nicht auszudenken wie der fährt wenn er mal regelmäßiger trainiert!

Sind dann noch einmal hoch zum Burgbergturm, ist zwar nen fieser Anstieg, aber da mussten wir (ok, ich hab ihn gezwungen) uns einfach noch geben! Außerdem führt dort ein schicker Singletrail wieder nach unten. Unten angekommen zu mir gedüst und gleich dran vorbei - hab mir überlegt Felix noch nen Stück nach Hause zu begleiten (Beine ausschütteln...) - außerdem hat er ja schon 7,5 km vor der Tour zu mir fahren müssen....

So, nun noch ein Fazit:
Es war eine geile Tour, es war sogar die beste Tour die ich mit Felix bisher gefahren bin! Geiles Wetter, geile Trails, ordentlich Kilometer, keine Pausen - macht halt einfach Spass mit ihm zusammen für die bevorstehenden Marathons und Rennen zu trainieren 

Ach ja, Felix... Sorry das Du die Rampe vor der BMX-Bahn mit ner halben Nektarine im Mund hochdrücken musstest - das nächste mal sage ich Dir was da gleich kommt  

So, dann noch die Daten...

Kilometer: 60,68 (Felix: 70,02 km)
Höhenmeter: 974 (Felix: um die 1100 HM)
AV-Speed: 20 km/h
Max-Speed: 64 km/h
Time: 2:58:37 h


----------



## Alan (29. Mai 2002)

Wow - harte Männer  ich bin beeindruckt. Power Dich nur nicht zu heftig für Sonntag aus. War heute nur mal kurz mit dem RR unterwegs, Asphaltrutschen. Naja, irgendwie war ich den ganzen Tag nicht so gut drauf. Elender Schmerz nach der Krankengymnastik- sollte es einem dann nicht besser gehen???

Bis Sonntag dann. Ich will kreisende Beine sehen - und die ersten drei bekommen auch ein Präsent. Halt Dich also ran...

Saludos

Det


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael59 (29. Mai 2002)

respekt vor eurer trainingeinheit,
wenn ihr so weiter macht hole ich euch ja nie mehrein, außer vieleicht bei langen geraden abfahrten wo ich meine gewichtsvorteil ausspielen kann. ich bin jetzt dabei mich für den söllingmtb zu entscheiden.

grüße aus dem eichsfeld


michael


----------



## Pan (29. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quen _
> *Ach ja, Felix... Sorry das Du die Rampe vor der BMX-Bahn mit ner halben Nektarine im Mund hochdrücken musstest - das nächste mal sage ich Dir was da gleich kommt
> *




Hehehe, is das die kleine kurze steile gleich hinter dem Teich links hoch??!!!

Hört sich nach ner geilen Tour an! Da ist man (als Local) in Gedanken irgendwie mitgefahren. 

Und das mit der AVS - Rispäkt!!


----------



## Quen (29. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ja genau der kleine fiese Anstieg  

Welche AVS hättest Du denn angestrebt? Kennst die Trails ja auch alle...


----------



## RobBj123 (29. Mai 2002)

Sehr geiler Bericht... da komm ich mit meiner Morgenrunde garnicht gegen an ;-) Habt ihr gut gemacht... !
Also weiter fleißig trainieren - dann klappts auch mit den Marathons  
Schade nur um die Oakley... oder brauchtest du sowieso mal ne neue?

ciao


----------



## Pan (29. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quen _
> *Welche AVS hättest Du denn angestrebt? Kennst die Trails ja auch alle... *



...schätze mal, über 18 wird schon schwierig...muß ja bergab schieben...


----------



## Quen (29. Mai 2002)

Kannst ja das nächste mal mitkommen - also zumindest für den Teil den wir im Deister fahren... Gibt halt nur keine Pausen bei uns


----------



## evil_rider (30. Mai 2002)

wollte da eigentlich wer kein XC mehr fahren ? und das rad nr noch zum cruisen nutzen ?


----------



## Rabbit (30. Mai 2002)

Super Bericht, hört sich auch so an, als ob ihr viel Spaß hattet 

Wofür müßt ihr eigentlich noch Trainieren?! 60 km bei 'ner AVS von 20 km/h ohne Pausen. Das sollte doch für jeden Marathon genügen!
Bin nur mal gespannt ob Du auf den 44 km beim Marathon am Sonntag hier in den Harburger Bergen auch eine so hohe Pace gehen kannst 

cu,
Harry


----------



## rob (30. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quen _
> *es sollte eine Tour ohne Pausen werden.
> ...
> Also weiter - weiter bergauf...
> ...


>Man Leute, das war ja eine astreine Eisenschweintour!! Geniale Sache  Das ist *echtes Mountainbikefeeling* das ihr hier verbreitet! Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel (30. Mai 2002)

Oha, da verliere ich ja beim nächsten MA auf Euch 20 Minuten! Das ist prima, Jungs!

Ich habe es gestern abend mit bib, harz-Bikes und Currywurst4 andersherum gemacht: Pausen waren angesagt. Dafür hatte ich mir zum Ziel gesetzt, dass ich immer derjenige bin, der wartet...  Vielleicht bekomme ich ja so ein bisschen Spritzigkeit in meine Onkelbeine!


----------



## Quen (30. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *
> >Man Leute, das war ja eine astreine Eisenschweintour!! Geniale Sache  Das ist echtes Mountainbikefeeling das ihr hier verbreitet! Danke *


Kein Ding 

War eben noch ne kleine Runde (29 km) drehen - AVS 22 km/h ... Nun sagen meine Beine "Aua, morgen nicht..."  ... also ist morgen und SA Ruhe angesagt, sonst lose ich in Harburg total 

Btw: das ist heute ja wieder sooo geiles Wetter gewesen!


----------

